
Why HipChat, Sqwiggle, and Google Sites Lost Us to Slack, Yammer, and Confluence - torrenegra
http://blog.bunnyinc.com/communication-tools-bunny-inc-hipchat-sqwiggle-google-sites-lost-us-slack-yammer-confluence/
======
kolev
Am I the only one who finds Slack too prone to distraction? Also, how the
following can be a decision factor? - "HipChat offers many of the same
features that Slack offers, but it is not as good looking."

------
fpadillao
Slack integration with other tools is the biggest winner so far !

------
natpego
Interesting article!

